# Black Diamond sand need rinsing...?



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*If you're going to use this "sand" based on what I've seen......*


Use HOT water
White bucket that you don't care about. 
Fill bucket about 1/4-1/3 full. 
Use a a strong metal spoon to agitate it, DON'T use your hands.
Have camera around in case you want to take pictures of what you see. 

Not sure which particle grade you selected, but there will be random debris that float to the top. Dispose the floaters because your tank inhabitants might consume the particles & it might clog up the impeller in your filter.

Post your thoughts & any images after you go through the process.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Rinse it well. It's very dusty out of the bag and it produces an oily slick on the water surface when you first submerge it. Use a large container or bucket and fill it half way with the sand. Add water and agitate the sand as you pour it in. Then pour out the water and repeat the entire process until the water pours out clear. It took me about 15 washes to get mine clean.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds good, and Thanks for the input. I've been doing some googling/searching and think I found what I needed to know.

I just picked up a small/tall tank that I will be using it in, so we'll see how it goes...:tongue:

It's 2x 50lbs bag of UNrecycled Black Diamond from Tractor Supply.

Is there a good thread to put any pix/video/thoughts in? Or, just add them here?

Also, just arrived with the tank, got the back painted, and will be leak-testing before long...so it may be a few days before I get to the substrate.

roud:


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*1q*

1qJust post them here. I'm curious about your opinion since you're NEW to this stuff. I have a 45lb bag "fine grade" from another member, but I'm slightly hesitant to rinse it after my experience with the "medium grade". I expect the finer grade will require more time to clean.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

MSG said:


> 1qJust post them here. I'm curious about your opinion since you're NEW to this stuff. I have a 45lb bag "fine grade" from another member, but I'm slightly hesitant to rinse it after my experience with the "medium grade". I expect the finer grade will require more time to clean.


Well, this is the 20/40, so is that the fine grade?


----------



## clayman65 (May 6, 2012)

Definitely rinse it. I rinsed mine and my water still ended up being cloudy. But it didn't take too long to clear up.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

*Read this first!!!!*

The easiest and most effective way to rinse fine grade gravel on the planet!!!

1. Place gravel in coke bottle 3/4 full
2. submerge very slowly until remainer is full of water
3. Turn bottle upside down to release gravel
4. PERFECTLY CLEAN GRAVEL will leave the bottle
5. Dust and debris is left behind
6. Upright bottle and remove dirty water
7. You can practice on a 5 g bucket first

You will never get cleaner fine grade than this. Works every time.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Naja002 said:


> Well, this is the 20/40, so is that the fine grade?


20/40 is the medium grade. I have it in three different tanks. 30/60 is fine, 12/40 is the coarsest. My Local TS only carries the fine and medium.

As for rinsing it, basically what others have said. Outside, I fill a 5 gallon bucket about 1/3 of the way with the sand. Then I use the garden hose and just cram the nozzle down into the bucket and stir vigorously (with my hand, holding the nozzle) while it fills up. Pour that water out and repeat. Four to five rinses does the job, agitating it vigorously during the fill process probably helps a lot.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2013)

It's required! It needs heavy rinsing! The best way to do it is put the Black diamond blasting sand in a pillow case. Put the pillow case in a bucket. Every now and again move the hose in the pillow case. Move the substrate around. Let it flow over and get rid of all the oils. Once in a while lift the pillow case out of the water to see get an idea of how much more rinsing is needed. 

This is much easier with a pillow cased to swirl around in the water.

I love 20/40. It is heavier so you don't vacuum it up. Plants love it. No barbell injuries from Kuhlie Loaches over the years.


----------



## Thumper828 (Feb 13, 2014)

Love mine..wear some long rubber kitchen gloves to stir it around..


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've never rinsed it and no issues


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Aquadawg said:


> The easiest and most effective way to rinse fine grade gravel on the planet!!!
> 
> 1. Place gravel in coke bottle 3/4 full
> 2. submerge very slowly until remainer is full of water
> ...


I might try this just for kicks. What size soda bottle are you talking about? I rarely drink soda, but little doubt that I could scrounge a 20oz bottle at work...otherwise, I think all I have would be 1 gal jugs.


----------



## Icegoalie32 (May 8, 2012)

Used 30/60 in 4 tanks. Never rinsed it. Fish and filters are all healthy.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Kat12 said:


> I've never rinsed it and no issues


this


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

Icegoalie32 said:


> Used 30/60 in 4 tanks. Never rinsed it. Fish and filters are all healthy.


I would assume there is some variability in the product.
Many have reported an oily substance in the wash water.
If you were tempted to skip rinsing, I would at least suggest doing a test batch to see how much particulates or oily stuff is in your bag.

Mine _looked _clean, but after agitating it and then it resettling, I had a little bit of the oily stuff, plus a lot of smaller particles of a different color. So that all had to go. Took a *lot *of rinsing.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

I added some pictures and thoughts here:

15g Tall


----------

